# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Cấp cứu 2!

## thomtomtit

Tôi dùng Oscommerce để làm một trang về bán giầy.Chẳng hiểu sao khi tôi đăng nhập vào thành viên để mua hàng, hoặc các bước tiếp theo đó lúc thì được, lúc thỉ ra thông báo:" The requested URL /home/checkout_confirmation.php was not found on this server.Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."khi fresh lại thì được.Rất mong được mọi người chỉ bảo.Mình mới nghiên cứu Oscommerce!#-o

----------

